# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड हॉर्मोन के बारे में पता होनी चाहिये, आप को ये दस बातें..

## Apurv Sharma

आज कल के व्यस्त और तनावपूर्ण जीवन के कारण थायराइड के मरीजों की संख्*या में लगातार वृद्धि हो रही है। आप को यह जान अति आश्चर्य होगा , थायराइड के रोगियों में 80 प्रतिशत संख्*या महिलाओं की है। थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है क्*योंकि इसकी पहचान आसानी से नही हो पाती है। थाइराइड गले की नली में पायी जाने वाली एक ग्रंथि होती है। जो कि मेटाबॉलिज्म ग्रंथि को नियंत्रित करती है। हम जो खाते हैं उसको थाइराइड ग्रंथि शरीर के लिए उपयोगी ऊर्जा में बदलती है। थाइराइड हार्मोन क्षमता से ज्यादा पैदा होने के कारण थायराइड की समस्*या होती है। थायराइड के कारण मरीज की मौत भी हो सकती है। 

थाइराइड ग्रंथि के ठीक से काम न करने की वजह से शरीर में विभिन्न प्रकार की सामान्य स्वास्*थ्*य समस्याएं शुरू हो जाती हैं। थकान आना, रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर होना, जुकाम, त्वचा सूखना, अवसाद, वजन बढ़ना और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहने जैसी सामान्य समस्याएं थायराइड में होती हैं।तो आइए हम आपको थायराइड हार्मोन से जुड़ी कुछ बातें बताते हैं।
जो काफी आप के काम आ सकती है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है| थायराइड हार्मोन से जुड़ी 10 बातें :-*थायराइड एक इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है जो की गर्दन के निचले हिस्*से में पायी जाती है, जो की एडमस एप्पल के ठीक नीचे होती है। इस ग्रंथि का काम थायरॉक्सिन हार्मोन बनाकर खून तक पहुंचाना है जिससे शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्म नियंत्रित रहे।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

थायरायड ग्रंथि दो प्रकार के हार्मोन्*स बनाता है टी3 (ट्राईआयोडोथायरोन  न) और टी4 (थायरोक्सिन)। इन हार्मोन्*स के अनियमित होने के कारण ही आप को थायराइड की बीमारी होती है।यदि शरीर में थायराइड हार्मोन की मात्रा कम हो जाय तो व्यक्ति को सुस्ती और आलस छाने लगता है, लेकिन यदि इसकी मात्रा बढ़ जाये तो शरीर ज्*यादा एक्टिव हो जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड ग्रंथि का नियंत्रण पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि से होता है जबकि पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि हाइपोथेलमस से नियंत्रित होती है।हाइपोथायराइडिज्म में टीएसएच का स्तर बढ़ जाता है और टी3 व टी4 की मात्रा कम हो जाती है।हाइपरथायराइडिज्म में टीएसएच का स्तर घटता है और टी3 व टी4 की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

सामान्तय थायरायड ग्रंथि में कोई रोग नहीं होता लेकिन पिट्युटरी ग्रंथि के ठीक तरह से काम नहीं करने के कारण थायरायड ग्रंथि को उत्तेजित करने वाला हार्मोन थायरायड स्टिमुलेटिंग हार्मोन (टीएसएच) ठीक प्रकार नहीं बनते और थायरायड से होने वाले रोग के लक्षण दिखते हैं।

थायराइड की जांच के लिए खून में टी3, टी4 और टीएसएच हार्मोन की जांच होती है। इसके अलावा अल्ट्रासाउंड थायराइड और एंटी थायराइड टेस्ट होता है।

थायराक्सिन हार्मोन अधिक होने से शरीर का ताप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है। अनिद्रा, उत्तेजना तथा घबराहट जैसे लक्षण भी दिखाई देते हैं और शरीर का वजन कम होने लगता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

यदि बचपन में थायराइड हार्मान असंतुलन हो जाये तो बच्*चों का शारीरिक और मानसिक विकास रुक जाता है। जिस कारण बाद में उस बच्चे को काफी परेशानी का सामना कर पड सकता है|


अगर हम अपनी सेहत को लेकर सचेत रहें तो थायराइड की शुरुआत में पहचान कर इलाज कराया जा सकता है, साथ ही कुछ सावधानी भी बरतकर इसको होने की आशंका को कम किया जा सकता है। यही आप के लिए और आप क परिवार के लिए स्वस्थ रहने का उचित तरीका है |

----------

